# General attitude to tattoos?



## bollylover65 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everybody

I'm moving to Dubai in 9 days, and have been trying to research as much as possible prior to leaving... kinda got an idea about alcohol, respect for Muslim culture, Ramadan, Skype etc...but.....Ive got visible tattoos, which in NZ usually draw either little, or "wow, those are cool, where'd you get them done" type comments. Best to keep arms and legs covered up? :confused2:

cheers, Darren


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Depends on where you work... If it's a Private company they may even insist you wear a Dish Dash!! Problem solved!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Tattoos are generally thought of being anti islamic but I get the feeling most people are curious rather than being offended by them. I'd keep them covered for work purposes though, depending on where you work but everywhere else you should be fine. 

Depending on how many you have and how big they are, you may get a lot more stares in the mall though than you would in NZ.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

So long as it isn't a moko, I don't think you'll have too many staring at you. I have got a few tattoos and not really noticed much attention being paid to them


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

And if you have full arm sleeves?


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

so .... how bad are the tattoos anyway? Any pr0n?


----------



## bollylover65 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey thanks everyone, the inside wrist to elbow, 5 japanese characters may draw a few stares, as will the others pieces at the beach....but for work i can have my sleeves down.....yeah moko are vey cool, saw a guy a few days ago with full face, not just chin.....seemed to be enjoying his latte whilst txting.....interesting to see the ancient tattoo blended with the modern enjoyments!!

i don't mind people staring( happened ALL the time in China lol!!), just don't want any issues with the authorities, being a law abiding citizen and all!!

cheers Darren


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

I know someone who has both legs and arms fully covered with tattoos. He goes around most days in T-shirts and shorts (due to type of work he does). Don't believe he has ever had a problem.


----------



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

Madam Mim said:


> I know someone who has both legs and arms fully covered with tattoos. He goes around most days in T-shirts and shorts (due to type of work he does). Don't believe he has ever had a problem.


I wish I could have a job like that.
I have a quite decently big size Tattoo on my right arm wich is mostly 100% covered all the times, but sometimes I wear short sleaves and people don't seem to bother. Some may ask them to show it because of curiosity, but that's it,


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

disgusting!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

bollylover65 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in 9 days, and have been trying to research as much as possible prior to leaving... kinda got an idea about alcohol, respect for Muslim culture, Ramadan, Skype etc...but.....Ive got visible tattoos, which in NZ usually draw either little, or "wow, those are cool, where'd you get them done" type comments. Best to keep arms and legs covered up? :confused2:
> 
> cheers, Darren


Dont even worry about it mate


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I know the best artist in Dubai, so if anyone wants some work let me know. I will pm you his contact info.


----------



## Abu Dhabi Girl (Sep 20, 2009)

*Covering up*

I think the fact that you are considering how respectful it is to show your tattoos before you even arrive is an indicator that you will be totally fine. You will be able to judge the reaction that you get in your first couple of days and then dress accordingly.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mrbig said:


> I know the best artist in Dubai, so if anyone wants some work let me know. I will pm you his contact info.


PM me please, still got some room left.


----------

